# Insurance



## pauleady

Who does everyone use to insure their cockapoo? We will be getting our new puppy in two weeks and I want to make sure I have adequate cover.


----------



## weez74

We use PetPlan - the policy that doesn't limit you to a certain amount per condition or per year.

We were buying Rosie at the time that my brother's beagle had an operation for a slipped disc and their pet insurance was limited to £2k. She had an MRI scan and an operation and the total cost was £4k! That was Tesco Pet Insurance. So we decided to take the decision seriously!

Petplan is recommended by our vet and I found a few websites that said it was the best. I have no personal experience of making a claim and hopefully I never will have!


----------



## Evie Wilson

We have Petplan too. 
Our breeder recommended them as they have all thier dogs insured with PetPlan too.
make sure you get the policy that is for life. apparently if you dont get the 'for life' policy insurance company's can stop your insurance at 8 years old or increase the price quite a lot. 

Hope that helps.


----------



## embee

We have Petplan Covered for Life Budget which costs £17.85 as a monthly direct debit.


----------



## caradunne

Izzy has the same as Flo


----------



## Dylansmum

Evie Wilson said:


> make sure you get the policy that is for life. apparently if you dont get the 'for life' policy insurance company's can stop your insurance at 8 years old or increase the price quite a lot.


When you have a covered for life policy, the premium still goes up each year doesn't it? I think it gets really expensive for older dogs. If the price was held, I'd definitely go for this one.


----------



## pauleady

Thanks for all the advice. I think I'll have chat with Petplan.


----------



## kendal

we are with More Than, have made one claim on Inca when she swalowed a dummy teat and couldnt pass it(this was exactly a week after being spayed)

we have everything (rather than putting their names i have just ritten their letters lol i think its self explanitory lol)

vet fees upto(for G, I & E) £7000 ( D) £3000
dethfrom injury (G, I & E) £600 (D)£500
loss by theft or straying "
advertizing and reward "
kennel fees if owner needs hospital treatment"
pet holiday protection(G, I & E) £1250 (D doesnt have this)
thrid party liabilaty cover for your dog up to (G, I & E) £2 million (D) £1million

looking at Deltas she is different she has all the same exept for the holiday protection, but the amount we can clame is less, didnt notis that before

Gypsy is 4 years old £15.49 a month
Inca is 4 years old £15.99 a month(she is the only one we have claimed on for £478.66 about 3 years ago)
Echo is 2 years old £13.99 a month
Deltais 8 months old £9.88 a month

they all started off about £9 when we first go them


----------



## Dylansmum

Must be cheaper up in Scotland. All the ones that cover past 12 months per condition were over £20 for Dylan. I'm with E & L because they are by far the cheapest for a good level of cover for life, but I'd quite like to switch if I could find a good alternative.


----------



## wilfiboy

I ve got the same as you Kendal x


----------



## pauleady

Does anyone just do insurance to cover vet bills? I really am not interested in all the gimmicky add ons like reward money, advertising costs etc. I suppose I need the equivalent of third party fire and theft for a dog !!!!!!


----------



## wilfiboy

If you go on a compare website I think you can filter some of the things out ... its such a bind trying to make head or tail of what they are covering... if you find something great let us know x


----------



## kendal

kendal said:


> we are with More Than, have made one claim on Inca when she swalowed a dummy teat and couldnt pass it(this was exactly a week after being spayed)
> 
> we have everything (rather than putting their names i have just ritten their letters lol i think its self explanitory lol)
> 
> vet fees upto(for G, I & E) £7000 ( D) £3000
> dethfrom injury (G, I & E) £600 (D)£500
> loss by theft or straying "
> advertizing and reward "
> kennel fees if owner needs hospital treatment"
> pet holiday protection(G, I & E) £1250 (D doesnt have this)
> thrid party liabilaty cover for your dog up to (G, I & E) £2 million (D) £1million
> 
> looking at Deltas she is different she has all the same exept for the holiday protection, but the amount we can clame is less, didnt notis that before
> 
> Gypsy is 4 years old £15.49 a month
> Inca is 4 years old £15.99 a month(she is the only one we have claimed on for £478.66 about 3 years ago)
> Echo is 2 years old £13.99 a month
> Deltais 8 months old £9.88 a month
> 
> they all started off about £9 when we first go them


worked out what the problem was with Deltas insurance, turns out when mum did it online she clicked the wrong button and went for the pet saver which ment that any madication or treatment she needed would only be covered for 12 months, so we conceled it and restarted the same cover as the others so he price per month is now £12 something


----------



## wilfiboy

I keep trying to get a quote from Pets at home cos they do 9000 a year cover for life, cant be bothered ringing them but online it never gets to the end of the quote x


----------



## JulesB

I'm with More Than too and Betty costs £12.75 per month. When I got her and shopped around More Than was the cheapest for what I wanted covered.


----------



## Dylansmum

I wish I could find the quotes that you are all getting! Must be more expensive in London. The only company that would give me ongoing cover (as opposed to 12 month limit) with a good ceiling per condition for under £20 a month was E & L. More than and PetPlan were well over £20 for me.


----------



## sonatalady7

Interesting...I'm wondering if pet insurance isn't huge in the states. I know there are options, but I don't know anyone that has it. I'm guessing you all have found it helpful?? I'll have to look into it...


----------



## MISSIEMUM

Hi Paul
ye I am in same boat. Got month with pet plan and was going to renew it. But trailin internet they don't get good write ups. So really hard choosin. But of comparison sites a couple that seem good:
Vetsmedicover - £18 per month for life cover of £10000.
also More Than where good. Its really hard so many different reveiws. not chosen one yet. jane


----------



## pauleady

I went for Pets at Home Insurance in the end. The cover was what I wanted and as I am using their in store vet, I get lower excess and I thought claims would be dealt with easily.


----------



## Ali79

Hi 

From experience try and get the best cover you can afford. We had a Cavalier King Charles Spaniel that had a heart murmur and needed to be on medication for the rest of her life but the insurance cover I had only covered £3000 per condition per year so she wouldn't have been covered for the second year and her medication was £80 per month! Unfortunately we had to have her put to sleep earlier this year as she got very ill. We now have a beautiful 8 week old Cockapoo and am going to go with Petplan who will cover any illnesses (hopefully she wont need it) for life.


----------



## Dylansmum

I just checked out the Pets at Home quote, but it's £22 per month for less cover than i'm getting at the moment from E & L for £12. I'd rather change companies, but I just can't get a reasonable quote.


----------



## francesjl

argos are reasonable, but choose the premium plan as its cover for life !


----------



## Jukee Doodles

Our Vet recommends Pet Plan as in his experience 'they pay up' which is the key factor. Some of the cheaper insurers don't pay up so easily. We have so many dogs that we don't insure them but do sent off each puppy with 4 weeks free insurance with Pet Plan.


----------



## kendal

Jukee Doodles said:


> Our Vet recommends Pet Plan as in his experience 'they pay up' which is the key factor. Some of the cheaper insurers don't pay up so easily. We have so many dogs that we don't insure them but do sent off each puppy with 4 weeks free insurance with Pet Plan.


do you just have an acount that you put mony into every month ?


----------



## Jukee Doodles

kendal said:


> do you just have an acount that you put mony into every month ?


Yes we make sure we have our own fund to cover any vets fees etc. Although our breeding mummy's are young fit girls, as we find them forever pet homes by the time they are 4 1/2 years old.


----------



## Dylansmum

francesjl said:


> argos are reasonable, but choose the premium plan as its cover for life !


I just checked and I only took the one year cover in the end. I would prefer the cover for life, but I suppose that the biggest expense is an operation and after care. That's the one that would really cause a problem to have to pay for. Any ongoing conditions past one year would be mainly for medication I would think, and I would be more able to sustain the cost of that. You just have to weigh it all up against the premium cost.


----------



## Dylansmum

francesjl said:


> argos are reasonable, but choose the premium plan as its cover for life !


Just checked that one - it's £29 per month for me.


----------



## Sazzle

I insured Dudley with John Lewis (Greenbee) based on recommendations from another forum. I pay around £16 per month with a covered for life policy, and the cover was excellent compared to the other policies I looked at (Petplan, More Than, Asda etc). Might be another one to consider.

Sarah


----------



## Tressa

MoreThan phoned me last night with a 20% off offer. Could be worth a quick look on their website. I have taken the one they offered me, subject to a good look at the paperwork when it arrives. Too much detail to take in everything over the phone, but it did sound like a good deal. Dont think the offer is supposed to last long, but they wouild say that, wouldn't they?


----------



## MichelleE

OMG - just did the trawl for pet insurance online and it is a minefield! Think we will be going for Sainsburys as it's cover for life at £7.5k per year, with reasonable excess. Bonus is the £50 cash back through quidco and 1/3 off online for their best cover so only £12 per month.


----------



## weez74

Dylansmum said:


> Just checked that one - it's £29 per month for me.


I think you'd have to move to get cheaper insurance, Helen - I heard something on the radio the other day (Martin Lewis, I think) about how insurer's slap on an extra charge if you are classed as living in a city. 

His website has good advice on what to look for when deciding on pet insurance and has my most feared advice too - you're supposed to haggle!

http://www.moneysavingexpert.com/insurance/cut-pet-insurance-costs

Louise


----------

